# coyote after the kill



## Mr. Brownstone (Jul 15, 2008)

Thinking about doing some coyote hunting. Curious what most gys do with the yote when its dead? I assume you probably do not field dress it. Probably skin it? What procedure do you use for skinning. After skinning what else do you do with the carcass if anything?

Sorry for the rookie questions....just getting started with this stuff.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Here's a link someone else posted on skinning them. However, after they are skinned they also have to be fleshed, and stretched to dry.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=195505


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

It's good to see you're thoughtful enough to ask these questions before you harvest an animal. Thank you for that!

As trappers we skin, put-up & dry so we can sell the pelt, not all hunters do for reasons of their own. In fact, most hunters in my area do not process any of the canines they shoot. I'd suggest if you're hunting them be cognizant of bullet damage and the amount depending on which bullet you use *IF* you plan on selling the pelt. 

I had a "friend" who thought a grey fox was going to escape my trap so he shot it with a .223. I spent a little over an hour sewing the pelt back together. It looked like Frankenstein Fox but I did get $30+ for it when top that year was in the low-$50's.

I'd suggest several directions for info if you want to skin and sell. There is of course plenty of info to be found on different trapping forums by using the "search". Some of what you find will contain pics of the steps during the process and pics are worth 1000 words when it comes to skinning. There are also some pretty informative books and videos out that are a very good help as well for processing fur.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Any idea what a coyote is going for, and can you sell them green(not fleshed and stretched)


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

If you kill one that you want to have mounted, DON'T cut anything!
Bring it in whole.

FYI Coyote spoil amazingly fast, so whatever it is you decide to do, don't wait get it done as soon as possible, You'll be glad that you did.

Mitch


----------

